# Betta w/ Mollies? How established should the tank be befor introducing the Betta



## govou (Dec 19, 2009)

If I wanted to introduce my Betta with my mollies how established should the tank be? And if I plan on having other fish in the tank as well; which should come first? The Betta or the other fish? Please and thank you if you have any help!


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the Molly should go in first, putting a Betta in first might cause a problem because the Molly would be coming into his "territory". I've never had a problem with my Betta's and Mollies...but I guess it all depends on your Betta's personality. Good luck!


----------



## govou (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks very much. But I think I was being unclear. The mollies are already in. How long should they be in the tank before I introduce the Betta, and if I want to put other fish in besides the mollies and the Betta. Should I wait on the Betta?


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh, I am sorry maybe I didn't read it correctly. I had just gotten off work. Long day lol. Anyways, I'd let them get used to their surroundings and any other fish for about a week, then introduce the Betta. As far as other fish, I'd just put them in as soon as you get them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with putting the mollies in first.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Hasn’t it already been discussed that mollies and bettas should not be together because mollies are fin nippers? This was mentioned a few times over in the Betta Fish Compatibility section.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah. Also, I'm not sure what kind of mollies you have but sailfins will grow a good inches and all mollies need a 30g tank at minimum.


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

My mollies have NEVER bothered my Betta. As a matter of fact, they swim together. I've always watched out and made sure all of my fish were safe..and actually my other mollies are good with my guppys too. Maybe I lucked out?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

New2Betas said:


> Hasn’t it already been discussed that mollies and bettas should not be together because mollies are fin nippers? This was mentioned a few times over in the Betta Fish Compatibility section.


Agreed. Because one person has had no issues thus far... does not ensure that others won't.
It is not unlike those who say... Well I keep my goldfish in a bowl, or I keep my betta in a vase ,bowl etc. Doesn't mean much.


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, to the OP, it's worth a shot. Some might get along and some might not. It just all depends on the temperament of all fish. If you notice any aggression, remove the Betta asap.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I think a more important question is: how big is your tank? If it's crowded as is, or doesn't have enough room for another fish, they will get terretorial.


----------

